# تعالوا نتخيل ... الحياة بدون بنات



## moga (11 أبريل 2006)

*تعالوا نتخيل ... الحياة بدون بنات*

*:36_1_21: تعالوا نتخيل ... الحياة بدون بنات:36_19_2: *​ 

*- **يتم إلغاء بعض مناهج النحو**مثل.. باب التأنيث** . *
*- **إعلان حالة الوفاة لــ ( إن ... وأخواتها. وكان** ... **وأخواتها** ). *
*- **خسائر فادحة لمحلات العطور والماكياجات والورود** . *
*- **ستعلن**شركة الاتصالات الدوليه حالة الإفلاس في الجرائد الرسمية**. *
*- **إغلاق محال**الكوافير**. *
*- **إلغاء أقسام الولادة ولأطفال من المستشفيات*
*- **إغلاق كليات**ومعاهد التمريض والسكرتارية*
*- **إغلاق مصانع الخياطة**. *
*- **انتهاء زحمة الأسواق**وخاصة في شهر رمضان** . *
*- **انخفاض حاد في نسبة " المعاكسات " وخاصة حول المدارس**والمعاهد والجامعات** . *
*- **انخفاض ملحوظ في عدد المُراجعين والنزلاء من الرجال** . **للمستشفيات بشكل عام والعيادات النفسية بشكل خاص**. *

*- **استغناء الصيدليات عن**بيع أدوية ضغط الدم.. و وجع الرأس مثل السيدامول والأكـامول**... *
*- **خصم علاوة**الزوجة والأبناء من رواتب الموظفين . ومع ذلك ستفيض عن الحاجة حتى أخر الشهر .. مع**احتمالات فتح دفتر توفير للفائض منها** . *
*- **سيقوم ديوان الموظفين العام بإلغاء**قانون إجازة الوضع والرضاعة**.. *
*- **انخفاض حاد في قيمة الاستهلاك الشهري لفاتورة**المياه والكهرباء** . *
*- **إغلاق أقسام الشرطة مثل.. قسم الشكاوي والجنايات وتسريح**فرع المباحث العامة*
*- **الرخاء سيعُم البلاد مما يؤدي إلى اختفاء ظاهرة**الشحـــادين من البلد** .*

**** **رغم كل هالمميزات الحلوة اللي**ممكن نشوفها في انقراض البنات ... بس تعالوا نشوف مساوئ انقراضهم** :*

** **يُحذف**البيت الذي يقول: " الأم مدرسه**... " *
** **تختفي الألوان التي تزهي الحياة**. *
** **تغادر البسمة وجه الرجل** . *
** **لا يستطع التمييز بين الحلو والمر - الأبيض والأسود** . *
** **ينتهي أي شيء إسمة جمال وحنان وحب*
** **لم يعد هناك عبث مُحبب (أطفال**). *
** **اتقوم من النوم يتيم من كلمة صباح الخير** . *
** **لا يوجد ترتيب في البيت**.. " **وأنت جالس في البيت.. حيردعليك السلام.. صرصور يختلف عن الصرصور اللي دخل قبل منة**.. **بلحظة**.." *

** **بتروح على دراستك أو عملك بدون وجبة الإفطار.. وبملابس غير**مكوية ومُتسخة جداً** .." *


*شفتوا.…….. إن الحياة بدون بنات لا تساوى**شيء*​ 
*:36_3_18: *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

:274rb: :274rb:  ماشي يا مووووووووووووووووووووووووووجه

بس بجد الدينا احلي من دون البنات :yaka: :yaka: :36_1_11: :36_1_11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أبريل 2006)

*وعلى فكرة الحنين والحب اكيد هاينقرضو*
*وبالنسبة لموضوع الدكاترة النفسيين هايفتحو ومش هايلاحقو على المرضى*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجامد ياموجا*


----------



## blackguitar (12 أبريل 2006)

*على فكرة الحياه من غير بنات ملهاش طعم هتبقى عامله زى المياه الراكده ومليئه بالملل*


----------



## artamisss (12 أبريل 2006)

طبعا  يا موجه الحياه من غير بنات  لا تصلح  انتو  نسيتوا  اننا االجنس النااااااااااااعم:smil12:  ولا ايه   كفايه اننا  بنستحملكوا وساكتين  لو انتو رجاله مع بعض من غيرنا  هاتلاقى العالم دة  اتعدمت منه الرحمه 
 وهاتلاقى مستشفى المجانين فتحت ابوابها  على مصراعيها :yahoo:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 أبريل 2006)

*طبعا الدنيا من غير بنات *

*طعمها وحش قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 
:Love_Mailbox: 
:Love_Mailbox: 
:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 أبريل 2006)

لا يا ناردو اسالينى انا يا سلام لو نجرب يومين اكيد كل الناس هتعرف الفرق الكبير


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*طب نفسى فى حل حلو جدا الولاد ياخدو بلد ومع نفسهم يعيشو زى مهما عايزين واحنا كمان ناخد بلد ونعيش برحتنا بدل مهما كتمين انفسنا فى كل حته كدا ويريت عجبهم *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*هههههه يا ميرنا... تفتكري حينفع؟ يوم ولا يومين و تلقين الطرفين زهق من العيشة الي بدون خناق مع الستات هههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*ليه يا روك بامانه هتبقى حلوا بس لو بايدى اعملها انشاله اكون لوحدى *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*طيب هاجري لجزر الكناري.. مفيش رجالة هناك...*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*طيب روحي لجزر الكناري... مفيش فيها رجالة...*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*وانا اضمن منين انى انا ونايمه ملقيش اسد بصحى فيا ولا تعبان بيقومنى علشان يعدى ولا عقربه حبت تهزر تروح قرصانى *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*ميرنا, بقلك ما فيهاش رجالة, ستات بس, يعني اي اسد يتجرأ و يقرب؟ ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*اه لا كدا فهمت يبقى انتا حاطط فيها اسودا ونمور وتعابين وعقارب واحتمال دينصورات كمان علشان تخلصو منى يا شرير يا روك *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*لا انا مين حتى احط فيها... دي مش ملكي ابدا هههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*نيتكم سودا يا رجاله*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*شايفة... انا كنت بنصح بس.... كان الافضل ارسلك للامزون...*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*لا مش عاوزين حاجه منكم احنا نعرف نجيب جزيرا احسن *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*ما هو انتي الي سألتي... راجعي ردودك الاولى...*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*وراجع ليه احنا مبنتهددش واى حته احدفونا فيها بس بلاش الحجات التى زكرتها من قبل *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*ههههههه, طيب مين الاوحش الرجالة ولا الاسود و الوحوش؟*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*لا الرجاله لا  الاسود اهون يعم *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*طيب يعني حتى لو في جزيرة و فيها اسود ارحم من المكان الي عايشة فيه... امال مستنية ايه؟*

*شدي الرحال يا ميرنا...*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*اه نظام تطفيش يعنى ماشى يا روك القوى فى الاقوى منه *


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*لا انا اسف... انا كنت بلاقيلك حل بس.. لا اكثر ولا اقل...*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*ماشى هنعديها ومش هندلو بردو وربنا امر بستر*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مايو 2006)

ياااااااه حياة من غير حواء

دي اجمل ما في الاحلام 

كفاية كمان اننا ها انضمن اننا مش نطلع من الجنة :closedeye 

ازاي نسيتوا الموضوع ده :t30:

وبعدين يا بنت يا ميرنا مش عاجبك تعيشي مع الرجالة 

قدامك باقي كواكب المجموعة الشمسية اي كوكب يعجبك اقعدي فيه لوحدك :gy0000:


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*هههههههه قمر يا مينا, انا كنت عايز حد يوقف جنبي ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*اهلا اهلا مكنت هقتلك واخلص 

وبعد كدا لو بايدى اعملها حد طايل على الاقل اطلع وارمى عليكم نيازك واروشكم بس اطلع*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*هههههههه شفت يا مينا, فكرة ايه ديه فكرة الكواكب الاخرى...*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مايو 2006)

*خليها تعملها وتروح بس يا روك 

واحنا نحجزها في بلوتو بيقولوا درجة البرودة مليار تحت الصفر ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*يسلام تعالو يا اهل المنتدى وشوفو الحب بتاع الادمن لينا تعالو وشوفو (هفضحكم)*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*اما فكرة يا مينا هههههههه بس اوعى تكون متحوطة و تاخذ معاها دفاية توب*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

*دا انتو عاوزين تخلصو منى رسمى الهى يارب نيزك ينزل من السماء عليكم وزا كان على الدفايه اطمن ولا ميت دفايه تنفع *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *دا انتو عاوزين تخلصو منى رسمى الهى يارب نيزك ينزل من السماء عليكم وزا كان على الدفايه اطمن ولا ميت دفايه تنفع *




انتي هتبقي عاوزة شواية مش دفاية :gy0000:​


----------

